# Moving back to Australia



## DANA1 (Jul 21, 2012)

I am an Australian and have been living in Greece for 25 years and visiting my family in Australia whenever I can. I have been thinking of moving back for quite a while but I don't know where to begin. I want to try and get into teaching but have no clue if I can do so, I have been working at a Foreign Language school teaching English in Athens for over 20 years but that is about it. I don't even know if this kind of experience is any good in Australia.
Any ideas where I can begin?
Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DANA1 said:


> I am an Australian and have been living in Greece for 25 years and visiting my family in Australia whenever I can. I have been thinking of moving back for quite a while but I don't know where to begin. I want to try and get into teaching but have no clue if I can do so, I have been working at a Foreign Language school teaching English in Athens for over 20 years but that is about it. I don't even know if this kind of experience is any good in Australia.
> Any ideas where I can begin?
> Thanks


:welcome:

wow - that sounds like a big decision!

I guess you could make a start by visiting our dedicated Australia forum & asking some questions there 

Australia Expat Forum for Expats Living in Australia - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad


----------



## DANA1 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks so much for telling me where to post. I wasn't sure where to begin so I'll re post the thread where you told me.


----------

